# Problema en amplificador Lenco A 300, tarda en escucharse!!!



## FroGt (Sep 6, 2005)

Hola amigos, es mi primer mensaje en el foro.

Bueno, el problema es que tengo ese amplificador, que curiosamente encontré tirado (que cosas tira la gente, pero creo que ya se por lo tiraron), bueno, en un principio el amplificador funciona perfectamente, pero al cabo de poco tiempo empezó a que tardaba en empezar a escucharse después de encenderlo y teniendo fuente de sonido.

Así estuvo asta que cada vez tardaba mas incluso hasta llegar a tardar 3 y 4 minutos ne empezar a escucharse, asi asta que un día dejo de escucharse, bueno lo quite y lo guarde y hoy me ha dado por echarle un vistazo y el tio funcionaba otra vez, si es cierto que a tarda unos 4 segundos en empezar a escucharse pero bueno.

Me temo que empiece igual que antes y por eso o consigo arreglarlo o lo llevo a que lo arreglen ( no soy electrónico, soy eléctrico, y la electrónica es mi hobby ).

Yo no se de que puede ser pero según lo que le pasa he pensada en que puede ser los dos condensadores de 6800 uF 45v que tiene, que puede que estén malo y tarden en cargar o en el transformador que no este muy bueno y se venga abajo cuando enciende hasta cargar los condensadores (cosa que no creo sino no seria algo progresivo )

Bueno ahí queda la parrafada, haber si alguien me da un poco de luz y consigo darle plena vida a esta joya¡¡


SaLu2


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2005)

Si es un amplificador de válvulas o tubos es normal que se demore en funcionar, puesto que las válvulas necesitan de precalentamiento para operar.


----------

